# Finally painted!



## RandyMac (Oct 7, 2011)

Got lots to put back on though.

Three coats of Imron "Detonator Yellow" and got bedliner too.


----------



## Ductape (Oct 7, 2011)

Kool !!!


----------



## lfnh (Oct 7, 2011)

Turned out very nice !


----------



## hanniedog (Oct 7, 2011)

What year Ranchero is it?


----------



## rwoods (Oct 7, 2011)

The Ranchero is looking good. Ron


----------



## RandyMac (Oct 8, 2011)

Thanks guys, I really have been looking forward to getting the old thing painted. It didn't take long for the salt air to start surface rust.
The main intent was to put a tough finish on it, but holy smokes that Imron was very expensive, All told we paid $1800 in labor and $1400 in paint, primer, bedliner......


----------



## Rookie1 (Oct 8, 2011)

Nice job. You need to show it off better and take some pics without the fence in the way. Looks good,I like Fords from that era.


----------



## RandyMac (Oct 8, 2011)

Yeah, it was behind the fence so you couldn't see that the bumpers and other things were off, like the grill and all. Better pics will be taken when everything is back on.


----------



## belgian (Oct 8, 2011)

Nice paint job and car, ...but I have to ask......did it have to be yellow ???? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RandyMac (Oct 8, 2011)

Yes Roland my friend, it had to be yellow.


----------



## RandyMac (Oct 9, 2011)




----------



## olyman (Oct 9, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> Thanks guys, I really have been looking forward to getting the old thing painted. It didn't take long for the salt air to start surface rust.
> The main intent was to put a tough finish on it, but holy smokes that Imron was very expensive, All told we paid $1800 in labor and $1400 in paint, primer, bedliner......


 
theres a paint?? sold by arnold mtr supply, 30 minutes from me..just put the catalyst to the paint,,and spray it on...damn tough stuff!!!! painted the burnt truck i rebuilt with it...$83 a qt.......


----------



## Guido Salvage (Oct 11, 2011)

Good job, but you need a wiper....


----------



## RandyMac (Oct 18, 2011)

Getting there.


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 18, 2011)

Really needs a big McC insignia on the door!!! 


Looks awesome Randy. My grandad had a red one from about the same year. It was a 289 -4 speed if I remember right.


----------

